# Help my pup has conjunctivitis!!



## Linzi8181 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone my 9 month old has conjunctivitis!! She has previously had it but it seems worse this time around!! I think it's from the recent high winds we've had as the last time I'm convinced it was from sticking her head out of the car window she likes the wind in her fur!! Although I try not to let her do this now for that very reason!! Went to the vets last time cost me a small fortune stuff they gave me was a human eye Drop that is apparently only available on prescription!! This time I've opted to try and clear it up myself by buying some optrex infected eye drops!! Although my girl isn't liking having these put in!! Her eyes look so sore although it's only really been today, should I give it a few days to see if it clears up?? I've been bathing them with a tea bag and warm boiled water and cotton wool much like I would for myself!! I'm thinking that I just need to continue and am hoping it will get better in a few days!! Any advice anyone has would be greatly appreciated!! Just needing reassurance I'm doing the right thing by her!! Although she its totally fine in herself!! Hate seeing her eyes looking so sore!! They're usually so bright and sparkly!! ?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I always prefer to get eyes checked out by the vet especially if it is more sore than last time. It could be conjunctivitis - or it could be a scratch which without treatment will end up in an ulcer. 

Hope she is soon much better.


----------



## Linzi8181 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply its definitely conjunctivitis as it's in both eyes last time we visited the vets they charged a fortune for eye drops I could of bought over the counter which I found very frustrating!! It did clear up within a few days however my pup knows what to expect and won't let me anywhere near her to administer the drops this time!! I've been doing my. Best to bathe her eyes to remove the gunge but even that's a bit stressful for both me and her!! Not sure if the vet can give some form of oral antibiotic as I'm going to have to take her if it's still no better after the weekend!!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh for goodness sake, don't let her suffer. Take her to the vets and get the required treatment. If it's a bacterial conjunctivitis then antibiotic eye drops are the best treatment. And finish the course of treatment, as advised by the vet, even when it looks better. 

If you are struggling to get drops into the dogs eyes, try worming my boy... I know which I would prefer to do and it's not worming!


----------



## Linzi8181 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!! They have been a lot better today although still gungy at times and still look a bit red! I have only been administering the eye drops am and pm! Going to see how they are in the morning and if they aren't any better I will call the vet to arrange an appointment! As she may need something stronger to get rid!! don't think she is bothered by it too much as she's her normal happy playful self!!! I just get so worried about her and would hate to think she is suffering!! Thanks again for the advice, she's my first dog and I just want to do whats best for her!! pleased I can get advice from other owners on here!!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Antibiotics such as the ones used for conjunctivitis are loosing their effectiveness as people don't use them correctly. It is essential to put the drops in as frequently as advised and to use them for the full course of treatment. Your vet is the best person to advise.


----------

